# Between the eyes at 25yards



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well i had a run out this morning, there must have been a fox round cos the rabbits were no were to be seen, on the way back out the field i spyed one about 25yards away, that is well out my comfort zone for shooting rabbits, i like them to be 10 to 15yards, but this one was out of the long grass, when i went to take the shot it turned facing me, 
so i leaned out the car window and took the shot, i heard the crack and jumped out the car, it was right between the eyes, ha ha what a shot,
i was using my favourite hunting catapult from Pete (hogans) my poacket poacher, i love this catapult, its nice, anyone wanting a catapult for life this in the one, 
cheers jeff

before









after









between the eyes









pocket poacher


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Shot on private land I take it?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Shot on private land I take it?


Yes shot on a farm ive been going for over 25 years, I also do metal detecting on there as well, jeff


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice shot jeff. it never knew what hit it. I want to get one of these catties they look real nice.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Shot on private land I take it?


Yes shot on a farm ive been going for over 25 years, I also do metal detecting on there as well, jeff
[/quote]
That's cool,I knew a guy he could set his metal detector just to find £ nuggets,when he required beer tokens out he'd go and later I see him drunk as a lord


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

good shot!
your hunting dog had it not run far!


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome shot and great pictures!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice clean kill. The way it should be.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice kill jeff!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice shot. nice wabbit. nice catty.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> nice shot. nice wabbit. nice catty.


What do you think Rob, am i a Ninja with a catapult, ha ha,


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yes yes Mr Jeff..... total nin-jits-foo catty skills.... what i find a little disturbing is the way the rabbits back end is all wet ................. what have you been doing to the rabbits back end Jeffrey ?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> yes yes Mr Jeff..... total nin-jits-foo catty skills.... what i find a little disturbing is the way the rabbits back end is all wet ................. what have you been doing to the rabbits back end Jeffrey ?


You would wet yourself if you seen me driving up the field in my car and catapult hanging out the window ha ha, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great shooting and a great clean kill!


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

I can see you were using double TBG but whats size balls were you shooting, I always find it interesting to know

Insanely nice shot!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

-SRS-45- said:


> I can see you were using double TBG but whats size balls were you shooting, I always find it interesting to know
> 
> Insanely nice shot!


They are 12mm lead balls, they are just the right size, i do have a load of 14mm balls what i made, but im going to melt them down. jeff


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

great skill


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i'v asked before Jeff, I'm gonna ask again.... if you make any videos please let me see them.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> i'v asked before Jeff, I'm gonna ask again.... if you make any videos please let me see them.


Ive tried doing videos, i hunt on my own so its hard to do a vidoe and shoot, I,m going away camping up the moors at the end of august so i will try and get some kind of stand so i can do a few, but i dont want to mess about to much, cos i like a clean kill, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a clean shot Jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice one Mr Jeff.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That is a nice fat rabbit!!! Mmmmmmmmm....Tasty!
Great shot too.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

That's a kill shot!


----------

